# Lemon tetra with RCS?



## Bob-O (Jan 28, 2012)

The shrimp aren't fully grown yet, but I was comfortable adding cardinal and rummynose tetras to the tank, along with a few hatchetfish. Now the filter busted in the upstairs tank and instead of replacing it (I'm planning to break that tank down) I'm thinking of just moving everything RCS "safe" to the big tank downstairs. My concern is the lemon tetras are nearly full grown and are the most aggressive eaters I have. I don't think they could take the bigger shrimp, but I could see them going after some of the smaller males. Tank is 90 gallons with lots of plants, moss and hiding places. Any thoughts or experience? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob-O (Jan 28, 2012)

48 hours in and RCS seem to be fine. *Knocks on wood* Plenty of small male shrimp still free swimming so for what it's worth, I would say lemon tetras are pretty RCS safe. I'm going to lose some babies but I doubt they can get all of them. Java moss for the win!


----------

